# Mortise & Tenon Joints



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to cut mortise & tenon joints for sill / end sill connections ?? Tenons would seem to be straight forward but the matching mortise is the question


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

What material/species of wood are you using?
Tom


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

do you own a table saw?
Drill Press
And what are you making that you want / need a mortise and tennon joint
Dennis


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

What scale?


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

If I understand your problem you are worried about gluing together a butt joint where the butt end of a pieces of wood is being glued to a running grain and a mortise and tendon joint is a little complicated to make.

The method I use is to go ahead and make the butt joint and then drill an appropriate size hole and use a well glued dowel into the joint.

Hope this helps.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Try lap joints. They are much easier and are just as strong.

Doc


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was building my CP #173 cab, I had a lot of mortise and tenon joints to do, so I bought the Proxxon 37050 Micro Shaper MP 300...










Since none of my tenons went all the way through, I didn't bother chiseling the mortise ends square, and instead just rounded the edges of the tenons.

Another less expensive option (if you already have a Dremel tool), would be to buy Dremel's Shaper Table.


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the ideas. All will meet my needs.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Doc Watson a lap joint is much easier and almost as strong, definitely as strong as you need.
I use a laser to cut my square holes in the bolsters for the cross pieces, I cover My outside with a 1/32" strip
so none of the joint is visible, So you could hold in place and drill a hole for a dowel or 2 -1/8" dowels then cover the dowel ends with the thin strip.
Dennis


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is what denray is describing: A half lap joint with pegs.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This an drawing of how to do dowels in to and through the bolsters, using correct size of drill bit
and make the fit snug will make assemble much easier, Use a hacksaw blade and make grooves in the dowels to hold glue. If the holes are so tight to push off the glue during assembly then glue can not hold much, because if glue is removed, guess what? almost no holding power.
Dennis


----------

